# Nitroglycerine for ED?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Well that is a powerful idea! Just be careful you don't set it off in the wrong kind of way :smile2:



> According to the Daily Mail, British scientists are currently trialing the effectiveness of an experimental gel containing nitroglycerin – the active ingredient in the manufacture of most bombs. Creators of the gel, which is applied by rubbing in to the impotent region by hand, hope it may prove safer and more popular than traditional pill cures such as Viagra or Cialis


I guess Nitro pills have been used for heart attack victims, so this does make sense.

Sex bomb: Could dynamite be the cure for erectile dysfunction?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

careful you'll shoot your eye out


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I just tried to order some NITRO-BID®, and the guy on the phone said due to new gun control regulations I would have to undergo a background check. I then complained that I do not even own a firearm, and he said, "well you are about to!"


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I just tried to order some NITRO-BID®, and the guy on the phone said due to *new gun control* regulations I would have to undergo a background check. I then complained that I do not even own a *firearm*, and he said, "well you are about to!"


Someone obviously was not in the military, or if they were, they forgot a few basic things. To understand please view the following, "This is my rifle, this is my gun...."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kU0XCVey_U


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Someone obviously was not in the military, or if they were, they forgot a few basic things. To understand please view the following, "This is my rifle, this is my gun...."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kU0XCVey_U


Haven't you ever seen the serial number and registration warning notice on condoms? If not, don't worry. If you can't unroll it all the way you are not even required to fill out that part on the affirmative consent form! 

>

Badsanta


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

If you're looking for a piercing headache, that sounds like a great solution.

But do not combine Nitro and Viagra, you will not have a good day.


----------

